# Burton Jeremy Jones



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

We don't usually recommend buying boots online, since you won't know if they fit you right, but with items from Brociety/S&C/Whiskey, I say go for it and if you don't like the way they fit then return them since it's always a good deal.
As far as the Jeremy Jones go, I can't help you there, but they seem to get pretty good reviews, 4 stars out of 5.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Yes please don't buy boots online, save yourself some trouble.

If I remember correctly, they are designed to match the EST bindings and give you more feel underfoot. I don't know how they would feel with a stiffer baseplate, but again, a shop can help you with this.

Edit: EST Optimized Sole or something like that.


----------



## Advent (Aug 26, 2010)

Yea I tried to go in store, alas no stores stock till october here so that means I would have to wait to buy my boots then. Inturn that means I should wait to buy my board and binding, because from what I have heard you buy yuor boots first than everything else is based of your boots.


----------



## Noktrnl (Sep 7, 2010)

I personally haven't ridden in a pair of the JJ's, but I did recently pick up some last seasons from my local shop. Walking around isn't necesarily the best judge, but I've worn them for about 12 hours total and I have abosolutely nothing bad to say.

I'm sure there are much better boots out there, but I can't complain for the price. Size 10 by the way...


----------



## arborlover (Sep 10, 2010)

i got 09 JJ boots, after 2010 they supposed to be slighly stiffer but dont know how much stiffer.


mine were "regular" stiff the first week before they broke in, after that they are all plush.

but thats how a Freestyle boot supposed to be imo. Supercomfy, both walking and boarding in them.


another guy told me that they lack abit of suspension but i use them with ICS Cartels and its a killer kombo on my Fix.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

i've tried them and they were super comfy with decent heel-lock... i ended up getting k2 t1s though, but also, everyone's feet are different


----------



## psychosaif (Nov 11, 2009)

I have these boots and i must say they are great with a EST setup. Also, note they run big. JJ himself wears a Size 9 and his shoe size is 10.5.


----------



## SoCalBurton (Sep 28, 2009)

Tried them on but went with the Grails instead...im posting mainly for sizing, they are true to your foot.

I wear a size 7 shoe, got the size & boot. They are spot on.


----------



## arborlover (Sep 10, 2010)

SoCalBurton said:


> Tried them on but went with the Grails instead...im posting mainly for sizing, they are true to your foot.
> 
> I wear a size 7 shoe, got the size & boot. They are spot on.


yea they are true in size, im am 11 and wear 11, fits just perfect.



what do you think about your grails? had a chance to use/break them in yet?


----------



## SoCalBurton (Sep 28, 2009)

arborlover said:


> yea they are true in size, im am 11 and wear 11, fits just perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> what do you think about your grails? had a chance to use/break them in yet?



Breaking them on Thursday up at Bear. Just walking around the house for now, like walking on clouds. Very comfortable.


----------

